# Personal best



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally the hard weather breaks and I got my personal best blue today


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice mess o' gills


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Now that’s what I call a pig fatty


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bvonny12 said:


> Finally the hard weather breaks and I got my personal best blue today


Did you do a measure of it?? It's a brute!!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally get to see big gills and not dinks. Congratulations on your catch


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a pretty sight! Nice work!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Haven't seen a bluegill that big in a long time! They don't get that big where I usually fish!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

bvonny12 said:


> Finally the hard weather breaks and I got my personal best blue today


Great job them big magnum gills are special.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on some great eating gills. that's a hog of a gill.
sherman


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pub or priv?


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Thats a Fatty!


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice BULLgills.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

The Public or private question. Again I mean does it really matter I see the only reason for asking that question is. Because you don’t have a big honey hole pond you can go to to jam pig fattys like that and anyone that likes that post must not either because if you did you would be posting pig fattys like that guy FIND RIP EAT doesn’t matter “pub or priv”


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

25asnyder said:


> The Public or private question. Again I mean does it really matter I see the only reason for asking that question is. Because you don’t have a big honey hole pond you can go to to jam pig fattys like that and anyone that likes that post must not either because if you did you would be posting pig fattys like that guy FIND RIP EAT doesn’t matter “pub or priv”


it's just a question.... chill out


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ask any question you feel like on ogf. Its free!


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the public or private question is used a lot to try to down grade a great catch. Public or private, its a big fish that I would love to have in my bucket at the end of the day.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

It’s an absolute hog for Ohio no matter where it came from bottom line any man who believes the State Record came out of Seneca Lake needs to think a little harder and ask some questions down by where it came from FIND RIP EAT and with this weather we are getting again I can’t wait to see what comes thru the hole next no matter what power to the pond bombin ice rippers all over the state keep filling the freezer And don’t let any one discourage u only reason they hate is because the don’t have a honey hole of their own over n out cchhhhhh


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

25asnyder said:


> It’s an absolute hog for Ohio no matter where it came from bottom line any man who believes the State Record came out of Seneca Lake needs to think a little harder and ask some questions down by where it came from FIND RIP EAT and with this weather we are getting again I can’t wait to see what comes thru the hole next no matter what power to the pond bombin ice rippers all over the state keep filling the freezer And don’t let any one discourage u only reason they hate is because the don’t have a honey hole of their own over n out cchhhhhh


Most guys who "find rip eat" don't post stuff on open sites. I will never post big fish/lakes that I fish so when I go back it's not filled with 10,000 people. His big bluegill picture is awesome!! I love it and keep em coming but public water studs like that are a dream that we chase and big pond big bluegills are great but more common. I'm happy for the guy 25Snyder but was just curious. As far as honey holes go a lot of people have them but don't post so it's not ruined by every lazy lurker on the internet. Jmo. With all those sweet lines your spitting you gotta be in radio or something. I like it!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I know where there are fish ohio gills sunfish


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I use to bust hybrid gills out of smaller private ponds. Most of us have. No effort at all getting them. You just have to be lucky to have permission to be on one. He's one of the lucky ones. Kudos to him, those places are hard to find. Now to pull a few of those from say, Nimi, Charles Mill, or any given public access... that would be the challenge and much more rewarding imo. Public, private? He's right, it really don't matter. At the end of the day he's got some nice eaters.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Pub or priv?


Golf course


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's private in the aspect it's an old golf course in the painesville area and you should have permission to fish it. A lot of local folks fish it either way and that's ok bc nobody cares. I'm one of the few that ice fish it and I have worked for that gill, in and out of the couple season good seasons we have had over the past 7 years. It's a reward to me either way bc it's hard to find a gill that big even in many private ponds unless they manage them and feed them


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

25asnyder said:


> The Public or private question. Again I mean does it really matter I see the only reason for asking that question is. Because you don’t have a big honey hole pond you can go to to jam pig fattys like that and anyone that likes that post must not either because if you did you would be posting pig fattys like that guy FIND RIP EAT doesn’t matter “pub or priv”


yeah lighten up a little. its just a fact of life that when we post on here were going to get some questions. it doesn't really matter if its private or public as long as he's catching some nice gills. i have mostly fished public waters and fished mostly for crappie. but have had the privilege to fish a few private ponds. i always enjoyed fishing both. it wont hurt anything if the op answers the question. because he doesn't have to give the location either way.

i remember one time down on Brookville lake we came in from running our trot lines and had a nice stringer of channel cats. we had them set up in the coves in shallower water. some guys came up and asked how we caught them. before anyone else could answer my brother n law blurts out in deep water using chicken liver. a was appalled at his answer but didn't say anything. i asked why he did that and his answer was he didn't want them fishing where we were getting our fish. there are hundreds of cats in that lake so what was it going to hurt to tell them the truth?
sherman 
sherman


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Man posts a pic of a big fish and immediately some one try’s to shoot it down only prob I have sorry just tired of the whole world negative crap can’t it just be “hey man nice gill” sorry fellas


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> Man posts a pic of a big fish and immediately some one try’s to shoot it down only prob I have sorry just tired of the whole world negative crap can’t it just be “hey man nice gill” sorry fellas


Just an observation nobody tried to “shoot it down “ it was a simple question as to wether the fish came from public or private water. Nobody tried to diminish the awesome catch posted by the OP. Nothing wrong with wanting to know if our public waters are putting out pigs like that.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Well every time some one posts a huge blue gill the same dude asks the same question trying to remove some credibility to the catch funny thing is I’ve takin people to honey holes of mine and watch them get skunked so the whole concept that just cause you walk out on a pond with nice fish in it they are just going to jump thru the hole at you is bullshit you still have to find them they still have to be interested in eating time of day has a huge factor in it one pond they eat maggots one pond they won’t touch em still a challenge no matter what when it’s below freezing don’t care where you are to FIND RIP EAT


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just out of curiosity,I looked up Ohio state rod and reel records and out of 41 records 9 came out of ponds.The record 'gill caught way back in 1990 was caught at Salt Fork Res.Weighed 3.28# and measured 12 3/4 in.It doesn't matter where you fish,the possibilities,not probabilities, are there under the right conditions to catch a fish like that.For Ohio that is one heck of a 'gill!Still would like to know what it measured?I bet "Bigeyurk"s catchers mitt won't hide that 'gill!! LOL


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

It was 11.25 in length and 12.75 on the girth


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bvonny12 said:


> It was 11.25 in length and 12.75 on the girth


And I repeat myself "WHAT A BRUTE"!!! Thanks for the measurement.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

See I thought there was another record gill not to long ago that was claimed to come out of Seneca


----------

